# Cooler Master HAF XM



## Darksaber (Apr 19, 2012)

Cooler Master aims to shrink the HAF X, offering a mid-tower sized variant by the name of HAF XM. Still featuring that rugged, wide and military look, we take the chassis apart to see if it still manages to offer the guts of a war machine, just like the original, or if its looks hide nothing but a bland interior.

*Show full review*


----------



## douglatins (Apr 25, 2012)

At least the mobo tray cutout is not ABSOLUTELY USELESS like the HAFX one


----------



## Th3pwn3r (Apr 26, 2012)

Great review. What would you say would be a better case in that price range? It really seems like it would be impossible to beat, I own the first series of the HAF and this seems like they've improved by a lot in just about every way.


----------



## stupido (Apr 27, 2012)

This will be for sure my next case! but I don't see it in the shop(s) yet...
and mostly because it accepts tall tower coolers (I have Thermalright Archon)
I was eyeing the Fractal Design Arc or CM Enforcer due to the above requirement, but I kind a like this one more...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow love the price and I love the HAF series. I have since traded to the NZXT Phantom (want to go to the switch of course) but I finished a build in my old HAF 932 for my brother and I Forgot what a joy it was to build in. This is a great price with great room for hiding cables and lots of air flow.


----------

